# does home depot carry lye?



## punkflash54

in one of my last posts, someone told me i could get lye at lowes in the plumbing section but i dont have a lowes close to me. there is a home depot though...does anyone know if home depot carries lye? thanks


----------



## Soapmaker Man

I'm not sure.  At first, I bought the Roebic Heavy Duty Crystals from Lowe's.  It is 100% sodium hydroxide. Look for it at Home Depot now.  I'm glad I'm sitting on 80 pounds stored in 5 gallon HDPE buckets with the sealed, locking air/moisture tight lids.  I buy 50 pounds at a time, sometimes 100 pounds at a time.  I should start selling it.  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## punkflash54

wow...that is alot of lye. i buy soy wax 100 pounds at a time to make candles...but i guess thats alil different than lye lol im going to home depot tomorrow to look for it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Here is a online source and he has it on sale now for a pretty good price.  Lowe's or Home Depot will cost you about $7 to $8 bucks for 2 pounds, his is not 30% of that price!   8) 

Here is a direct link to AAA Chemicals;

http://www.aaa-chemicals.com/30-pounds- ... droxi.html

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## edco76

I dunno about Home Depot but Lowes has it and I get mine at Tractor Supply Store. I have heard Ace has the Rooto brand as well but havent checked.


----------



## Neil

Home Depot doesnt have it, Here where I live, But Lowes does.


----------



## PhillipJ

My Home Depot don't have it either.  They don't even carry hydrochloric acid.

  Edco.  How is the price at Tractor Supply, and what brand do they carry?


----------



## CPSoaper

Not every Lowes carries lye. The one in my city doesn't and won't.  I use AAA and have never had a problem.


----------



## Woodi

My Home Depot does carry lye, in the plumbing section....in 3 kg plastic jugs.


----------



## punkflash54

i just made it out to home depot between snow storms lol and they had lye in the plumbing section! They had the Roebic Crystal Drain Opener! I'm excited! and its like perfect weather too....its snowing really bad so i dont want to leave my apartment. I'm going to make some soap!


----------



## Soapmaker Man

punkflash54 said:
			
		

> i just made it out to home depot between snow storms lol and they had lye in the plumbing section! They had the Roebic Crystal Drain Opener! I'm excited! and its like perfect weather too....its snowing really bad so i dont want to leave my apartment. I'm going to make some soap!



Way to go, you never know until you look.  Where one Home Depot may not have it, in another part of the country they might.  It just depends on region and meth heads. :x 

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## NameThatCandy

I got mine at Ace, it is 32oz bottle for less than $4.

I was so excited when I found it, coz I don't need to order online.


----------



## punkflash54

NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> I got mine at Ace, it is 32oz bottle for less than $4.
> 
> I was so excited when I found it, coz I don't need to order online.



wow...thats such a good deal! I got a 32oz container at Home Depot and it was almost 8 dollars!


----------



## NameThatCandy

> I got mine at Ace, it is 32oz bottle for less than $4.



Sorry, I made a mistake, it is 16oz not 32oz.  :wink:


----------



## sassylady

punkflash54 I'm glad you found some lye close by.   

I chanced to be driving by a Lowe's the other day and decided to run in and purchase some as I'm getting low.  I bought 4 containers of the stuff, so I should be OK for awhile.  I don't make anywhere near as much soap as Paul does.


----------



## stoneheart

Just made my first batch ever of soap today with some Roebic lye from Lowe's.  It's in the mold right now, and I hope it turns out well.

The Roebic lye was $7.83 for a 32 oz bottle.


----------



## CPSoaper

You guys that can purchase it locally are very lucky. I use to be able to buy it here but now no store carries it and I've checked.


----------



## calfax

*AAA chemical*

I can confirm too that AAA are nice to deal with.  I just bought 50 lbs from them.


----------



## dagnukem

I pay $5.25 for a 16oz container at ACE hardware here. The town I live in is SO small everything is expensive here! I only go into the big town every other week or so for "stock up" shopping. I need to get it in town next time.


----------



## Healinya

I'm so jealous of people who can buy it locally... I live in a VERY strong meth area, and it's impossible to get.


----------



## doolittle

Home Depot doesn't carry it here either.  To many meth heads here.  As a matter of fact one day I was making soap.  An one of the neighbor kids looked in an seen me with my goggle glove and mask on.  They went running home an told the parents I was making dope.  Thank god they knew I was making soap.  Paul has it for sale


----------

